# Hydor 200w inline heater on a 10G... too much?



## longhornxtreme (Feb 20, 2007)

Hi all,

I'm slowly piecing together my parts for my new 10G setup.

Here's a pic of its current situation:









The light is a homemade enclosure with a 1x36w AHS kit.

Anyways - I'm planning on an Eheim 2213 for filtration. I already have pressurized CO2 bottle and regulator... and I have a chinese 'pollen' diffuser... but I think I'm going to build a DIY reactor just to cut down on the noise.

Anyways, I figured that I'd like to get as much equipment out of the tank as possible, so why not plumb the heater inline along with the reactor? My only problem is... that the least powered inline heater available is the 200 watt Hydor...

Is this going to be too many watts for a 10G? Should I just hide my visitherm in the corner and save the 50 bucks? It won't be that hard to hide it... just thought it'd be nice to do it in-line from the beginning if it was a smart idea.

Thanks in advance for any replies!

Take care,
James (longhornxtreme)


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

It probably will be too many watts for your 10g, though you could try it and see if it overheats the tank.

If I were you I'd just use your existing heater and remove it when you want to take photos.

The inline would be great for the larger tank on the left, or a bigger one.


----------



## imeridian (Jan 17, 2007)

I use one on my 10 gallon and it's just fine. The heater does cycle on and off a good bit, more than the 300 watt on my 75 gallon, but it does keep the 10 gallon's temperature completely steady.


----------



## longhornxtreme (Feb 20, 2007)

I think I'm just going to save the money and keep the in tank heater. I'll just make sure it's behind the Eheim intake. One corner of the tank won't be too bad. I'll just use an inline on my 29G at some point. 

Thanks for the advice!


----------

